# Kangertech top tank mini replacement



## Mender31 (12/3/17)

Hey guys

Have a bit of a crisis. Friend of mind accidentally dropped my top tank mini and the glass of the tank broke. Now I'm not entirely sure how to replace the glass and do I just take it to a shop to have replaced or what is the procedure? I'm very sad but it's ok. Just need some help

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (12/3/17)

Mender31 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Have a bit of a crisis. Friend of mind accidentally dropped my top tank mini and the glass of the tank broke. Now I'm not entirely sure how to replace the glass and do I just take it to a shop to have replaced or what is the procedure? I'm very sad but it's ok. Just need some help
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Hi @Mender31 Toptanks are very popular so you should be able to find replacement glass in most shops near you. It's a simple matter of buying the glass, carefully removing the old broken one and inserting the new one. Put some juice on the or-rings before replacing with the new glass.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979 (12/3/17)

Only places I found that have the glass are in the JHB/PTA areas.

Vape King has it for R50 but that means you'll have to pay for shipping/delivery. 
https://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-toptank-mini-replacement-glass-clear-vape-king.html

Vaper's Corner has it for R70. They usually offer free delivery but I'm not sure if they do that for purchases less than R100 ???
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/toptank-mini-replacement-glass-825?category=101#

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mender31 (12/3/17)

Ok cool. Thanx for the help. Hopefully the delivery doesn't take too long

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mender31 (12/3/17)

Would the subtank mini replacement glass work for the top tank as well?

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (12/3/17)

Mender31 said:


> Would the subtank mini replacement glass work for the top tank as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Talking under correction but I think they are the same. Have used both units and used to take them apart for cleaning and soak all the parts together. Never had a problem when putting them back together as most parts are interchangeable between the two. If the glass were different I should have picket it up then.

Regards


----------



## Mender31 (12/3/17)

Awesome!!! Thanx so much!!!

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (12/3/17)

@Raindance and @Mender31
See the following thread regarding glass size - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/toptank-mini-replacement-glass.t20568/

I have no experience with either the Toptank mini or the Subtank mini, so the glass may actually fit but I have no idea.
Would recommend that you visit a store and chat with them.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (12/3/17)

ddk1979 said:


> @Raindance and @Mender31
> See the following thread regarding glass size - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/toptank-mini-replacement-glass.t20568/
> 
> I have no experience with either the Toptank mini or the Subtank mini, so the glass may actually fit - I have no idea.
> ...


I actually wanted to test but both are half full of juice. Great tanks for tobacco juices which I get a craving for every so often. Thinking about it a bit further, the glass does settle onto the bases and I know for a fact I do swap bases every now and then, the glass must be the same. The length is exactly the same as well. Sure they are one and the same.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/3/17)

The TopTank And SubTank Mini have the same diameter but the height is different, they are not compatible.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Raindance (13/3/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The TopTank And SubTank Mini have the same diameter but the height is different, they are not compatible.


Thanks @BumbleBee , Rather be sure than sorry.

Regards

(EDIT: Thinking back, the TTM I'm using is a clone bought from FT, the tank part only being used on a genuine base, so could be a case that the cloners did not do a 1 to 1 but rather just changed the essentials.)


----------



## Mender31 (13/3/17)

That's a bit of a problem. Will have to phone juicys to cancel order. How will it take if I order from vape king to reach cape town? I really hate this situation...

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/3/17)

Mender31 said:


> That's a bit of a problem. Will have to phone juicys to cancel order. How will it take if I order from vape king to reach cape town? I really hate this situation...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Hi @Mender31
You could also check with Vape Empire in Claremont because the owner also has a small shop/kiosk in Paarl and might just be able to help you out - or help you with a temporary solution or glass until you get a more permanent solution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/3/17)

Mender31 said:


> That's a bit of a problem. Will have to phone juicys to cancel order. How will it take if I order from vape king to reach cape town? I really hate this situation...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk




@Mender31 - most vendors offer overnight delivery .... order early on one day and get it the next.

.


----------



## Mender31 (13/3/17)

Ordered from vape king. They have the right one. The woman at head office said it would most likely arrive in cape town by tomorrow. Hopefully in paarl the same day! Thanx everyone for their help. Otherwise I would have ordered something I cannot use! 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mender31 (15/3/17)

Got my replacement glass the very next day early in the morning! Great service and great delivery price and reliability. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------

